# CS6 or CS6pak



## TomSV650 (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like there the same monitor. Any advantage one or the other? I already ordered the CS6. Thanks, Tom


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Just got the cs6 and love it.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

TomSV650 said:


> Looks like there the same monitor. Any advantage one or the other? I already ordered the CS6. Thanks, Tom




Not the same.

https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/cs6-digital-recording-monitor


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The CS6 is designed for stand alone use or on the RM200 and the Pack is to be used on the Compact


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

If being used as a stand alone I would most likely go with the CS6PAK. It basically replaces the MiniPAK.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My guy used his cs6/mini for the first time yesterday and he loves it. Said the pic is better than my cs1000.


----------



## TomSV650 (Jun 18, 2008)

Called my rep and he said go with the regular cs6. We shall see!


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

TomSV650 said:


> Called my rep and he said go with the regular cs6. We shall see!




Was was his reasoning behind that choice ?

I'm thinking about updating one of my lower end monitors before spring fling ends. The PAK looks to have a smaller footprint, easy carry handle, additional layer of plastic to protect the screen and just more durable.

Does the visor on the CS6 fold down when not in use ? What about it's 3 legs, adjustable or folding ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

TomSV650 said:


> Called my rep and he said go with the regular cs6. We shall see!


CS6 is where it's at man. I love the thing. I actually should probably buy another one just as a backup with as much camera work as I do now.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> My guy used his cs6/mini for the first time yesterday and he loves it. Said the pic is better than my cs1000.


Well that may be a little too much praise for the CS-6 I love my CS-6 and use it the most but just the other day I used the CS-1000 and was reminded just how sweet the picture on it is.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Cuda said:


> Well that may be a little too much praise for the CS-6 I love my CS-6 and use it the most but just the other day I used the CS-1000 and was reminded just how sweet the picture on it is.





Yeah lets not start acting like the Hollywood plumber...:laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

TomSV650 said:


> Called my rep and he said go with the regular cs6. We shall see!



FYI...

I just got off the phone with Ridgid tech support in Ohio and he told me (after the woman put a real tech on the phone) that the CS6PAK is definitely the recommended monitor for a stand alone. Designed to be placed anywhere on the ground or on a shelf/table. He said the CS6 was designed as a hand held unit but also comes with a kick stand for stand alone use.

You can basically tell by just looking at the two side by side but I just wanted to be sure before ordering one.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Just ordered a CS6PAK.

$1800.00 delivered plus the spring fling promo


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Cuda said:


> Well that may be a little too much praise for the CS-6 I love my CS-6 and use it the most but just the other day I used the CS-1000 and was reminded just how sweet the picture on it is.



I haven't seen the cs6 in use yet but I've never been overly impressed with the picture quality of my cs1000.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> I haven't seen the cs6 in use yet but I've never been overly impressed with the picture quality of my cs1000.



I'll let you know my (highly rated) opinion when I receive my CS6PAK I'll do a honest to beer god comparison.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Just ordered a CS6PAK. $1800.00 delivered plus the spring fling promo


Dang that's a good price, where from if you don't mind me asking


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Hillside said:


> Dang that's a good price, where from if you don't mind me asking



Where I've ordered all of my new Ridgid reels & monitors because of unbeatable prices and good friendly service.


http://www.centralwinnelson.com/current-specials


----------



## TomSV650 (Jun 18, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> FYI...
> 
> I just got off the phone with Ridgid tech support in Ohio and he told me (after the woman put a real tech on the phone) that the CS6PAK is definitely the recommended monitor for a stand alone. Designed to be placed anywhere on the ground or on a shelf/table. He said the CS6 was designed as a hand held unit but also comes with a kick stand for stand alone use.
> 
> You can basically tell by just looking at the two side by side but I just wanted to be sure before ordering one.


 Damnit, I don't want to hear that! :no: I agree with you though, the PAK looks more like a regular monitor and should sit on the ground better. My rep probably doesn't know much about it, being that's it's a newer product.
I don't think it's a huge deal though. I'm going to change my order anyway.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Where I've ordered all of my new Ridgid reels & monitors because of unbeatable prices and good friendly service.
> 
> 
> http://www.centralwinnelson.com/current-specials



They're about 2 miles from my shop. Been trading with Jim there for 30 years.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Anyone know what the current price is on the cs6 since the batteries and charger are free.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

cuda said:


> anyone know what the current price is on the cs6 since the batteries and charger are free.




$1800.00 is the lowest I've found.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Cuda said:


> Anyone know what the current price is on the cs6 since the batteries and charger are free.


Think I paid about $1700 from AJ Coleman.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> Think I paid about $1700 from AJ Coleman.



That's what I get for not checking this time 

Usually they're at retail on most everything.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Even if AJ was more expensive I'd still go through them. The service is unbeatable. How would you feel if a customer went with another plumber over $50?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Even if AJ was more expensive I'd still go through them. The service is unbeatable. How would you feel if a customer went with another plumber over $50?


I've shopped both and Coleman is the better balance of price and service. Especially on service parts after the fact.

Still, Winnelson is great for local help in an emergency.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I've shopped both and Coleman is the better balance of price and service. Especially on service parts after the fact.
> 
> Still, Winnelson is great for local help in an emergency.




I have no problems with AJ Coleman other than price. If I can save hundreds of dollars per year when ordering the exact same new products/maintenance parts with the same great service from another company then why not ?

The places I get the majority of my items from (All Star Sewer/Winn Nelson) are not hack shops. They are legit providers with the same excellent service but with lower prices.

AJ Colman owes me nothing, I owe them nothing... It's not about jumping the fence.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

And u get a stack of Ridgid calenders from A J Coleman !


----------



## TomSV650 (Jun 18, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> That's what I get for not checking this time
> 
> Usually they're at retail on most everything.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plumbducky said:


> think i paid about $1700 from aj coleman.





tomsv650 said:


>





$1836.24 which is still a great price 

Not sure if shipping was also free.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

Presently we sell the CS-6 for 1836.24 and provide free shipping. Before is was 1776.54.

There is no market in camera equipment. We discount all camera equipment less 20 percent and all machines less 15 percent. 

As you do business with us over time we start to discount on other parts. If you call asking for one cable and a cutter, we aren't going to discount small orders. What we do that others can't offer is a full service and repair center and loaner equipment. Most camera repairs are repaired and shipped the same day we receive them from customers. If you purchase your equipment from us you have priority over those who don't. We will also send you a loaner reel/monitor as long as you pay for shipping that way you are never out of service. 

Anyone can sell a product, not everyone can provide excellent customer service.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> I have no problems with AJ Coleman other than price. If I can save hundreds of dollars per year when ordering the exact same new products/maintenance parts with the same great service from another company then why not ?
> 
> The places I get the majority of my items from (*All Star Sewer/Winn Nelson*) are not hack shops. They are legit providers with the same excellent service but with lower prices.
> 
> AJ Colman owes me nothing, I owe them nothing... It's not about jumping the fence.


All star Sewer.....yup saw them at the show and bought a skid for my mini as they told me.....not for the mini and not for the full size. They looked at it, double checked it and stupid me didn't verify that it was for the mini. I expected a company to know what they were selling. My mistake.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Where I've ordered all of my new Ridgid reels & monitors because of unbeatable prices and good friendly service.
> 
> 
> http://www.centralwinnelson.com/current-specials


So just called them. 1800 for a bare CS6pack or CS6.....no power supply, no batteries. Now if I want the batteries, I simply send in the paperwork for the spring fling. If I want the power pack, then it's 202. Free shipping, no tax.

What I did was buy a CS6 from AJ....1830ish, came with batteries, ups tracking number emailed when it left the store 3 hours after I placed the order and I don't have to worry about filling out some form and waiting till who knows when the batteries show up.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AJ Coleman can't be beat when it comes to customer service.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> AJ Coleman can't be beat when it comes to customer service.




I never said they could be beat for customer service, great crew over there. 

Why all the drama... ? I used to get all my stuff from AJ Coleman (with no discounts) but then I found other alternatives that better fit my needs.

You guys have your CS6/PAK and I have mine with $36.00 extra in my pocket :blink:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> I never said they could be beat for customer service, great crew over there.
> 
> Why all the drama... ? I used to get all my stuff from AJ Coleman (with no discounts) but then I found other alternatives that better fit my needs.
> 
> You guys have your CS6/PAK and I have mine with $36.00 extra in my pocket :blink:



And I never said that you ever said that. 😜


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

my camera came in last night from AJ Coleman. 200' mini, cs 6 and scout. Also got both batteries and charger included for springa flinga!

price was nice and Kirk paid shipping. Scheduled to use it tomorrow and I cant wait.

I asked to speak with Kirk and he handled my order. Things went smoothe and it showed up in tact. Good experience on my end.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> And I never said that you ever said that. 😜



OK then.... :laughing:


----------

